# Bigger oil filter help?



## 1moLaGTI (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello, I have a slightly built 1.8t in my MK4 GTi that I recently purchased. (pistons, rods) He was running a bigger oil filter on it. A Mann W 940/25 screw on filter.









So I can run an extra half quart of oil. 5 as opposed to 4.5. He included another brand new one for when I change the oil next. Just curious if there are any drawbacks to running a bigger oil filter? Or is it just all positive due to being able to run more oil?

He is currently running 5w-40 Castrol Synthetic in it. Would 0w-40 Euro be alright since it is readily available at Wal-Mart in 5 qt jugs?

Thank you guys for all and any help. :wave:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If you think 10% more oil is of any benefit, you can. I doubt you'll see any diff in oil temps. I was working at an independent shop when VW came out with that "bulletin", I thought it was laugh-able. You'd be better off changing the oil more often than the VW recommended interval. And Personally if I had a modded or even a stock 1.8T motor, the first thing I'd add would be an actual external oil cooler w/ a thermo sandwich plate.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

IIRC, the bigger filter was more of a suggestion for the transverse cars, but a necessity for the longitudinal Audis and Passats, as they had smaller oil pans and were prone to sludge. I run the Mann shown, or the Mahle OC51 (depending on which NAPA has in stock), and have never had a problem in over 180k miles. 
The specs of the Euro 0w-40 Castrol are pretty close the US 5w-40, but probably really not enough to make a noticeable difference, and they are both VW 502 approved. You can use the Castrol, or Mobil 0w-40, or Shell Rotella T6 in 5w-40. They are all good enough that the only deciding factor could easily be price.


----------



## 1moLaGTI (Dec 13, 2015)

ps2375 said:


> If you think 10% more oil is of any benefit, you can. I doubt you'll see any diff in oil temps. I was working at an independent shop when VW came out with that "bulletin", I thought it was laugh-able. You'd be better off changing the oil more often than the VW recommended interval. And Personally if I had a modded or even a stock 1.8T motor, the first thing I'd add would be an actual external oil cooler w/ a thermo sandwich plate.


 I am not worried about oil temps. Never knew about the bulletin.



> IIRC, the bigger filter was more of a suggestion for the transverse cars, but a necessity for the longitudinal Audis and Passats, as they had smaller oil pans and were prone to sludge. I run the Mann shown, or the Mahle OC51 (depending on which NAPA has in stock), and have never had a problem in over 180k miles.
> The specs of the Euro 0w-40 Castrol are pretty close the US 5w-40, but probably really not enough to make a noticeable difference, and they are both VW 502 approved. You can use the Castrol, or Mobil 0w-40, or Shell Rotella T6 in 5w-40. They are all good enough that the only deciding factor could easily be price.


Awesome to know. I will just use that filter that is provided then and my 0w-40 Mobil 1 I have laying around.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you not have an oil temp and press gauges installed? Maybe good thing you don't.


----------



## 1moLaGTI (Dec 13, 2015)

ps2375 said:


> Do you not have an oil temp and press gauges installed? Maybe good thing you don't.


Is that sarcasm I suppose? Saying I NEED an oil temp and pressure gauge? 

Is this due to an inferior designed motor? (Noob to these 1.8's started to read the forum sticky's) Seeing you have over 11 thousands posts makes me think you know quite a bit about these cars and motors. :wave:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sarcasm? Me? Some. Inferior design, no. Poor oil cooler, IMHO, and given the fact that these motors tend to run a higher oil temp, a better oil cooler is not mandatory but would be a nice thing to have on a stock or modded motor. I never owned one, but I did work on them for a time and they are one of my favorite VW motors.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I usually run the larger Mobil 1 M1-301 filter, which also increases the system capacity to a little over 5 quarts.

I figure boosting the oil capacity by maybe 15% can only help.


----------

